# Deal Or No Deal



## JPigg55 (Sep 7, 2015)

Just read the post "Major-Score". http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/major-score.38238/
With death being an eventuallity for us all, what would be your desire be if those left behind had no desire to keep what you had spent your life aquiring ?

Ensure your loved ones know what you have and their approximate values ?
Leave them to their own devices possibly allowing another to find "The Deal of the Century" ?
 
I have asked myself this question, but don't have an absolute answer.
Ideally, I will have a child/children or grandchild/grandchildren who would take up my hobby that I could leave my things to who would use and cherish them.
Barring that, I think I'd rather have someone get that "Great Deal" allowing them to persue their interest(s).


----------



## jim18655 (Sep 7, 2015)

I posted once before that my wife is to have my brother help liquidate my assets. We both have similar interests - machines, electronics, amateur radio, and archery. He'll help her get a fair price or help others get the equipment they need based on her needs at the time. I'd hate to think she'd get taken when she vulnerable and needs help with finances.
She knows what goes to our children, the rest I don't really care who gets it.


----------



## jpfabricator (Sep 7, 2015)

I don't have to worry about the wood shop, she's already taken it over.
If the kid's don't want the machine shop, she has instructions on what to do.
Yes someone will get "The deal of a lifetime!!!"

Sent from somewhere in east Texas!


----------



## David S (Sep 7, 2015)

WOW!  What a great question.

I bought my Atlas 618 from a retired machinist who decided to sell everything when his wife died since he had no interest in it anymore.  He gave me a good deal way back then in 1974 and that got me started when I didn't have much $$.

If I go first my wife should be well looked after financially.  Sure everyone can always use more $$.  My first choice would for any of my children or grand children to get first opportunity at what I have..for free.

Then, and I don't know how this would be done, but I would like to give some other interested and deserving person or persons to get what is left at a reasonable price to help them get started.

David


----------



## alloy (Sep 7, 2015)

You know I used to feel guilty going to estate sales, then I overheard one lady telling someone that everyone that buys something is helping her out.  She said she was overwhelmed.

After hearing that I look a things differently now.

My GF has instructions to have some tool guy manage selling my stuff.   I won't be able to use it anymore, so she should get some good out of the proceeds.


----------



## Billh50 (Sep 7, 2015)

I am currently working on the last project I believe I will be able to do. I find myself getting tired and short of breath to easily lately. So I am going to be taking it upon myself to sell off some of my things. I will of course keep some tools around for small easy projects. But I thin I will be selling off the machines in the next month or two myself as my wife would have no idea what they are worth and probably just bring them to the scrap yard and get next to nothing for them.


----------



## Firestopper (Sep 7, 2015)

markknx said:


> Looks like one heck of a work bench!
> Mark





Billh50 said:


> I am currently working on the last project I believe I will be able to do. I find myself getting tired and short of breath to easily lately. So I am going to be taking it upon myself to sell off some of my things. I will of course keep some tools around for small easy projects. But I thin I will be selling off the machines in the next month or two myself as my wife would have no idea what they are worth and probably just bring them to the scrap yard and get next to nothing for them.


Sorry to read this Bill, I find it therapeutic working in the shop, but the aches and pains do take their toll.
I keep detailed files on the equipment and more expensive tooling for my wife,in case the unexpected happens. I hope to god I have 25-30 more years to feed my soul.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 8, 2015)

You have a PM Bill.

 "Billy G"


----------



## mike837go (Sep 8, 2015)

Right now I'm on the other side of the coin. My parents are 83. I am very lucky that I have been sharing a mother/daughter house with them since 1997. So I've been organizing (and making very good use of) my dad's tools. So his stuff already has a good home when he no longer needs them.

But in a few years...? I've got no one in my life that has any interest in mechanics, fabrication, machining... My sister is the one who will have to deal with my estate.

Part of keeping things organized is making sure my barn/shop never turns into a "hoarder's nest" like the American Pickers deal with an hour each week. The 2-stroke weed whackers (7) and  leaf blowers (3) along with a couple of wheel borrows and a disk brake lathe are going to a consignment auction in March of 2016.

Maybe the guy playing farmer up the street or one of his sons (age 4 and 1) will be interested in the coming years....

The family at the beginning of the road has a couple of kids that have permission to ride their quads on our land. Someday they may want to fix (or modify) them (or, in a few years, their cars)...

Plenty of possibilities. I've, hopefully, got a bunch more years in my to play with my noisy toys before somebody else gets a good deal.


----------



## Scruffy (Sep 10, 2015)

Wife and I had this discussion not long ago.  If I pass first I want my old machines to go to someone who is struggling to get started. I'm only 55 but a person needs to do a little planning.  My wife agrees with me. She knows what I paid for most things and they will go to the right people for less than that.
 Thanks scruffy ron


----------

